# كتالوك ماركة TOSOT لــVRF System



## Badran Mohammed (11 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين
المرفق طيا يتضمن موقع لشركة البلسان التي لديها وكالة لماركة TOSOT يعمل بغازR22 مع البرنامج وكتالوكات .
www.al-balsan.com
مع التقدير للجميع...


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 يناير 2012)

وين الردود يا جماعة


----------



## eyadinuae (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين
> المرفق طيا يتضمن موقع لشركة البلسان التي لديها وكالة لماركة TOSOT يعمل بغازR22 مع البرنامج وكتالوكات .
> www.al-balsan.com
> مع التقدير للجميع...


لم اجد البرنامج ! هل لك ان ترفعها لنا ويرجى وضعه في ال 4 shared اذا امكن ومشكور يا ورد
سؤال : هل التوسوت T 1 لو T3 ?


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور استاذي العزيز على هذا المجهود


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> لم اجد البرنامج ! هل لك ان ترفعها لنا ويرجى وضعه في ال 4 shared اذا امكن ومشكور يا ورد
> سؤال : هل التوسوت t 1 لو t3 ?



توسوت مصمم على t3


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> لم اجد البرنامج ! هل لك ان ترفعها لنا ويرجى وضعه في ال 4 shared اذا امكن ومشكور يا ورد
> سؤال : هل التوسوت T 1 لو T3 ?



اي خوش هسه عرفت الفرق ياوردة 
تحياتي


----------



## eyadinuae (17 سبتمبر 2012)

هل التوسوت نوع انفيرتر ام دي سي ؟ والبرنامج لم اجده في موقعهم ام نقوم بالاختيار من الكاتالوكات وهل التوسوت تركي ام صيني وهل مجرب في العراق؟ .. لاحظت ان الشركة لها العديد من الفروع بالعراق تقريبا في كل المحافظات ... وهذا طبعا للفي اراف .. وشكرا لكم وجهودكم ...


----------



## yasoooo2005 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> هل التوسوت نوع انفيرتر ام دي سي ؟ والبرنامج لم اجده في موقعهم ام نقوم بالاختيار من الكاتالوكات وهل التوسوت تركي ام صيني وهل مجرب في العراق؟ .. لاحظت ان الشركة لها العديد من الفروع بالعراق تقريبا في كل المحافظات ... وهذا طبعا للفي اراف .. وشكرا لكم وجهودكم ...


نوع الضاغط Tropical Digital 
الصنع :صيني
نعم هنالك اربع مشاريع منفذة اثنان تعمل والباقي تحت التنفيذ
نوع الغاز :R22


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> هل التوسوت نوع انفيرتر ام دي سي ؟ والبرنامج لم اجده في موقعهم ام نقوم بالاختيار من الكاتالوكات وهل التوسوت تركي ام صيني وهل مجرب في العراق؟ .. لاحظت ان الشركة لها العديد من الفروع بالعراق تقريبا في كل المحافظات ... وهذا طبعا للفي اراف .. وشكرا لكم وجهودكم ...


نوع الضاغط Tropical Digital 
الصنع :صيني
نعم هنالك اربع مشاريع منفذة اثنان تعمل والباقي تحت التنفيذ
نوع الغاز :R22


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> هل التوسوت نوع انفيرتر ام دي سي ؟ والبرنامج لم اجده في موقعهم ام نقوم بالاختيار من الكاتالوكات وهل التوسوت تركي ام صيني وهل مجرب في العراق؟ .. لاحظت ان الشركة لها العديد من الفروع بالعراق تقريبا في كل المحافظات ... وهذا طبعا للفي اراف .. وشكرا لكم وجهودكم ...


نوع الضاغط :Tropical Digital
نوع الصناعة:هونك كونك


----------



## حيدراكرم (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أستاذ بدران هل مصنع tosot هو نفس مصنع gree الشركه الصينيه الرائده بالتبريد
وهل يوجود tosot vrf مشاريع منفذه في الوسط والجنوب


----------



## eyadinuae (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> نوع الضاغط :Tropical Digital
> نوع الصناعة:هونك كونك



*عاشت ايدك اخ بدران .. قبل كنت قد سمعت بالتوسوت ولكن لم اعرف عنه او عن موقع الشركة .. يبقى فقط البرنامج هل لك ان ترفعه لنا .. وجزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> *عاشت ايدك اخ بدران .. قبل كنت قد سمعت بالتوسوت ولكن لم اعرف عنه او عن موقع الشركة .. يبقى فقط البرنامج هل لك ان ترفعه لنا .. وجزاكم الله خيرا *



ساحاول رفع البرنامج عن قريب


----------



## حيدراكرم (21 سبتمبر 2012)

هل تصنع شركة tosot جلرات ؟


----------



## كرم الحمداني (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ بدران


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (22 سبتمبر 2012)

هل الضاغط متغير السرعة ام لا؟


----------



## عمار للتبريد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الاستاذ بدران المحترم
ممكن توضحلي ليش قيمة معامل الاداء تختلف في منظومة VRF في التدفئة عنها في التبريد وكذلك شرح ول لشي بسيط عن DC inverter L مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## albayati87 (8 مارس 2015)

الجهاز الوحيد الذي ينافس tosot هو Sharp الموصفات الذي توجد فيه رائعه .وشكرا


----------



## albayati87 (8 مارس 2015)

نحن شركه انتكرال للتجاره العامه الوكيل الوحيد لشركه sharp في العراق.نحن بحاجه الئ مندوبين مبيعات للسبلت .المقر الرئيسي العراق _أربيل 07509944965


----------



## albayati87 (8 مارس 2015)

نحن شركه انتيكرال للتجاره العامه الوكيل الوحيد لشركه sharp اليابانيه في العراق .نحن بحاجه الئ مندوبين لبيع السبلت بموصفات عاليه .العنوان العراق أربيل رقم الموبايل 07509944065


----------

